# Winter job for you guys down south



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Second year of bagging sorghum sudangrass and some corn silage. Our pad is only big enough for about 90 ft of bag which is pushing it (tractor is sitting on in the middle of the road putting in the last load) so we have to split it. This is the first one that is 90ft of sorghum sudangrass and a couple loads of corn to finish it. This picture i took back in January temperature was -8 with a windchill of -31 was only feeding a few wheelbarrow loads to the milk cows at the time to stretch the one silo










This one was last week since the silo is empty this is 60ft of corn. Love opening the bag and having zero spoilage










Gotta push the wheelbarrow about 250ft or so to the barn. I enjoy it unless its raining....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I bet you stay in good shape loading and pushing that wheelbarrow.....is that an everyday chore? In a load of tools my grandpa bought to sell at his hardware store he got about 500 of so called silage forks.....he has been selling them for mulch forks and they work great for that purpose.....I now see what a silage fork would be used for.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yep everyday in the winter about a ton and a half of corn silage, three quarter ton of oatlage or haylage and couple hundred pounds of dry hay and grain. When cows are on pasture just feed corn silage and grain. The silos have unloaders so that saves alot of time and work.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I still use bags for silage though I use a loader and mixer wagon to feed it. Excellent feedyou have there!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Now why not scoop it with the tractor bucket or skidsteer and bring it to the barn door? Saves alot of walking.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Its easier with a wheelbarrow by the time you fill the bucket cause you still have to shovel silage on it to fill then fork it in the wheelbarrow at the barn you'd save walking but not time. I prefer to handle it once lol. Wish i was setup for a tmr but there again it would be more work and time than the way i do it now


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Waterway64 said:


> I still use bags for silage though I use a loader and mixer wagon to feed it. Excellent feedyou have there!


Thanks i think we need to chop it a bit longer when bagging the bagger really mashes it up some we chop short like as short as the chopper will chop it. The bagger really squeezes out excess moisture. Had some sorghum sudangrass that got an inch of rain on it chopped the next day and put it in....thought for sure it would turn into black slime but its perfect feed. Had a river of juice running out of the bagger when bagging


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The only crop I have bagged to wet and felt I lost feed value was alfalfa haylage. It had a butieic stink and I couldn't wash the smell off my hands. The cows didn't care for it. With a bagger length of cut shouldn't be a problem. When we had a dairy we would put in about 13 bags a year. Now that we have a beef herd we only fill 3-5 bags a year. I like harvesting alfalfa haylage 1st cutting as it gets it off the field quickly and usually gets most of the weevil. Mel


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> I bet you stay in good shape loading and pushing that wheelbarrow.....is that an everyday chore? In a load of tools my grandpa bought to sell at his hardware store he got about 500 of so called silage forks.....he has been selling them for mulch forks and they work great for that purpose.....I now see what a silage fork would be used for.


I heard some while ago that half an hour of walking a day could add up to 10 years to your life....that means I'll live forever haha


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Waterway64 said:


> The only crop I have bagged to wet and felt I lost feed value was alfalfa haylage. It had a butieic stink and I couldn't wash the smell off my hands. The cows didn't care for it. With a bagger length of cut shouldn't be a problem. When we had a dairy we would put in about 13 bags a year. Now that we have a beef herd we only fill 3-5 bags a year. I like harvesting alfalfa haylage 1st cutting as it gets it off the field quickly and usually gets most of the weevil. Mel


Don't usually have that problem with haylage my dad likes to put it in dry. We only fill the 12x35 silo for summer feeding. Put oats and some second cutting in for winter. Might put in a bag of first crop haylage this year depending on how the spring goes


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Bgriffin856 said:


> I heard some while ago that half an hour of walking a day could add up to 10 years to your life....that means I'll live forever haha


Me too.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

ontario hay man said:


> Me too.


I don't know my bad habits might catch up with me


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Cigs are my only bad habit. Gonna try quitting monday lol.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good luck man. Eh i don't have any serious bad ones just the fact i can't sleep....could be the caffeine lol. Never saw what the deal was with drinking, chewing, smoking, drugs or chasing women. Guess i had better things to do


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya they are all a waste of money lol. Wish I never started smoking. Its helps calm the stress somehow. But its a PITA. Cant stand it anymore.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sent you a pm Ontario


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Finished the bag today zero spoilage in the entire bag. Very satisfied with that last year there was some around the knot at the end. If i was better set up for them i would utilize them more. Only problem is the pad could be graded sloped so the water drains away from the feeding face










On a side note opened the 16x50 today and used a different technique to cover it. Used to just tuck the plastic in as far as my hand would go. This time i dug a 6-8inch deep trench laid the plastic down and back filled it with corn. Cut spoilage in half. Very surprised at that


----------

